# He is Gone! ** update **



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Blacky has been missing since Monday. 

Something in this cat is rural. He prefers the wild life away from the comfort of homes. This time I will not search for him. If he is going to come back by his own will, so it be. I am tired of worrying about him. Maybe he is a happier cat out there... in the unknown! But eventhough, I am keeping the balcony's door open and food and water available - in case he came back while I am away or decided to pay his house a visit. 

The reason I am tired is that it is his second disappearence.. And when I found him in the first time, he was in a lousy condition. I had to take him to the vet and introduce him to his old diet. 

As for my feelings, I am trying to stay calm.. He keeps visiting me in my dreams where is in a very harsh condition... Messy.. Violated.. Hit.. It is a living nightmare. 

Would he come back?!
Is he alright?
Is he sleeping and eating well?

It is a savage world out there!! Humans are barely able to live by themselves, so how about small pets?! 

This aches my heart!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

gurujad said:


> Blacky has been missing since Monday.
> 
> Something in this cat is rural. He prefers the wild life away from the comfort of homes.


I believe from your previous posts that Blacky has not been neutered? if not then that is why.

He is driven to mate and will do anything he can to escape the confinement of your house.

Had you actually had him neutered as suggested by many people in your other post then he would probably be happily curled up some place warm and cosy in your house now.

Your decision was made and this is the outcome, Of course it's also possible that he really does prefer the harsh outside world.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

gurujad said:


> He prefers the wild life away from the comfort of homes.


No, he doesn't. He is an intact male, so you have given him no choice. Who knows if he will come back or what condition he will be in, but if he does I hope you do things differently this time. Get him neutered!!

It breaks my heart as well, because beautiful Blacky does not have a chance if you do not take care of him the way you need to.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh wow, I knew you were going to keep him in tact a bit longer but I had NO idea he was an inside outside cat...... that's a lot of kittens being produced who will probably not have homes...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gurujad, I hope Blacky does come back...
If he does, get him neutered immediately!
You underestimate the Power of Hormones!
I hope he will be Ok, till he shows back up...keep the food and water out for him...


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@DaveMB: 
Yes, he is not neutered. I was still debating the option.. But I guess I took a longer time than needed. I have a lot of outside-cats, and they were never neutered and they never leave the area of the house. This was my first pet to keep inside because I keep him in my apartment and not my family house in the country. 
I got really attached to Blacky. I believe I am supposed to blame myself for not neutering him as early as needed. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@Heather72745:
You are right, Heather. There is a little chance he would come back. But there is something, I asked some of my neighbours who raise unneutered cats too, and theirncats have disappeared as well!! 
I am hoping he would mate and come back.... If he knew his way home... Or remembered me!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@MowMow:
Foolish me... I should have neutered him or secured the flat!!! 
I was ready to bring him a female cat home if he waited a bit.... but things do not go as we always wish!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

gurujad said:


> @DaveMB:
> I believe I am supposed to blame myself for not neutering him as early as needed.


I'm not saying you should blame yourself, only that this is the inevitable outcome of not having him neutered.

I do believe he will come back when he has had his 'fun' and it's obvious that you care about him so when he returns consider getting him neutered


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

10cats2dogs:
I am keeping food and water here and there. I noticed they were touched, but I am. Ot sure if it was Blacky or a stray and hungry cat!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@DaveMB:
Actually, I was convinced of the neutering issue.. But lately, I had a lot going on in my life Nd kept postponing the surgery. Add to this, his behavior was getting normalized and stopped showing irritation so my worry was lessened. 
It is just I was not seeing his disappearence coming along so soon! 

I have been opening the balcony for him from about a week or so, and he would go out a while and run inside afterwards. But last Monday, he went out with no return. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

When I was a kid, I had an all black cat named Spooky. He was not neutered, and he would disappear for days at a time, and once he was gone for more than a week. He always came home, beat up and exhausted and then would sleep for days. It is not a good life for a cat to live like this. If there is any way you can get him neutered if he comes back, please do it, and quickly. It will be near impossible for you to keep him inside if he is not fixed, he will find a way to get out. And please don't bring him a female. For cats, it's not about having a good time with a female cat, it is just biological and the need to reproduce, which you don't want. You do not want more unwanted kittens around that no one wants and end up living a life on the streets. I didn't know any better when I was young and had my cat Spooky, and back then, it was more acceptable to just have a tom cat. 

Don't give up, Blacky could still come back. If he does, hopefully you can keep him inside and get him into a vet ASAP to get fixed, before he escapes again. Don't give up though, he could come back.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@hawsfrou32:
Your story revived my hopes. When he returns, I am surely going to fix him. 
Thank you for your advices and for sharing up your experience. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Any news yet? Has he returned? Ive watched this thread awhile and really hope he returns to you. Mystery once went missing for an entire day. I know how scary that had been for me, i had been terrified. I hope he returns home soon, safe and sound

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

*He Belongs to Me!*

Hello Everyone, 

After missing for some days, Blacky is found once again. 
Here are the details: 

I have previously announced the disappearance of my Bombay cat, Blacky, and along with the announcement I have declared that I will not search for him again since it was not his first deed. But when the food and water I left for him were both consumed while I was away, I felt he was so near and missing home. 

Still, I made no move. 

A day after that, I went to a nearby supermarket. While I was picking up some vegetable, a man calls my name. He was the janitor of a building in the block behind mine. He asked if I own and black cat and I told him it was missing. To my surprise he enthusiastically said that it is in his house and he knew it was mine because they (his wife and himself) used to see me holding my cat and passing by their place and...... and frankly I could not listen anymore to any of his words as I threw the bag I was holding and triggered my feet to the maximum speed.... up to the ground floor of the supermarket.... out to the street... on to the direction of the janitor's place... in to the entrance of the building... and Booooom!! 

There was an old woman who pointed his finger to a corner at my right... I hurriedly glanced there .. and ... Blacky was curled around himself under the hot rays of the sun!! My heart started throbbing as it did the first time I saw him! I hold him up and hugged him........................... He was half his weight... tired... feeble... "turned off" if I can put it this way... no zest.. no power to move... I breathed fast... Was he ill? Or suffering malnutrition? I thanked the lady in a mumble and did not know when I reached my flat. I put for him food of all kinds... a feast of meat and fish and turkey and even kibbles ... fresh water... and fluffed his bed to sleep as he prefers.

I am happy! 
I thank everyone for supporting me! :heart


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So so happy he is home


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@Speechie: 
Thank you a lot  
I am thrilled as well!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I bet he is ecstatic to be home with you, hope he eats well, rests and snuggles with you. 
Next up, the appointment at the vets, and hopefully he will never stray from you again!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So happy to hear that he is safely home. I remember when my black cat Spooky used to finally come home, he would be skinny, beat up from fighting, and he would sleep for days too. Yep, time to fatten him up a bit, get that strength back a little, and get him into the vet to be neutered before he has a chance to wander off again. You will be doing him a big favor by having the surgery, saving him from a wild life that usually does not end well for tom cats. 

I'm just glad he is home and safe


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@Speechie:
Although he is very weak and sleepy, but I sense his overwhelming happiness. He is sleeping now like a log! I am going to take him to the vet for sure.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@howsefrau32:
I think he did not eat well while being away... or ran a lot... or "mingled" a lot! Something has drained him off and made him lose weight. 

Feeding him properly at this point is important to let him gain his strength back. I bought him different Whiskers cans.. He adores food in gravy. I think for two days he would spend time between eating and sleeping ! 

Neutering is very soon. I have taken an appointment for Blacky.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good for you. Yes, let him eat what he wants for now, the stuff he likes, and hopefully will feel better soon.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so glad your fur baby is back home!


----------



## Sameer (Nov 29, 2013)

one of friend's cat disappeared and she returned after 14 days she had some cuts but every thing else was fine, i hope blacky comes back


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

As long as you get a good vet with experience with neutering, most cats and dogs are neutered here. It does help them settle down more. That doesn't mean he won't love the outdoors. I hope he comes back and after neutering, give him a lot to stay home for - favorite foods, play time, and loving. I feel for you.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am just catching up and am very glad that you have thoughtful neighbors who alerted you to Blacky. if you plan to let him out again, please keep him inside for a few days after his neuter to make sure he is well.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so happy for you! Thank goodness you were reunited. I'm so relieved you found him. Hope he back to his normal strength soon and you two live a happy life together ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so happy you found him  i can tell how much you cared, it must be a big relief. I know i was sooo happy when i found Mystery. He had gotten trapped under a trailer and couldnt get out. And had pretty much given up on trying. I wouldnt stop looking for him though and kept calling his name. When he heard me he went crazy and started digging and banging around under the trailer so i'd find him. I was able to help him get out. It made me so happy to see him again, so i know how happy you must be to finally have found him. Congrats  thank goodness you have nice neighbors 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

i'm glad to hear he is found and also that you decided to get him neutered. I know there was a lot of discussion about it before but I think you both will be happier as a result. Hopefully he gets to feeling better soon!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gurujad! I am doing a Happy Dance for you and Blacky!!
Very glad you are reunited!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

gurujad said:


> A day after that, I went to a nearby supermarket. While I was picking up some vegetable, a man calls my name. He was the janitor of a building in the block behind mine. He asked if I own and black cat and I told him it was missing. To my surprise he enthusiastically said that it is in his house and he knew it was mine because they (his wife and himself) used to see me holding my cat and passing by their place and...... and frankly I could not listen anymore to any of his words as I threw the bag I was holding and triggered my feet to the maximum speed.... up to the ground floor of the supermarket.... out to the street... on to the direction of the janitor's place... in to the entrance of the building... and Booooom!!
> 
> There was an old woman who pointed his finger to a corner at my right... I hurriedly glanced there .. and ... Blacky was curled around himself under the hot rays of the sun!! My heart started throbbing as it did the first time I saw him! I hold him up and hugged him........................... He was half his weight... tired... feeble... "turned off" if I can put it this way... no zest.. no power to move... I breathed fast... Was he ill? Or suffering malnutrition? I thanked the lady in a mumble and did not know when I reached my flat. I put for him food of all kinds... a feast of meat and fish and turkey and even kibbles ... fresh water... and fluffed his bed to sleep as he prefers.


Wow! This is an amazing story! Your writing is so descriptive, I can picture it in my mind! One of the best threads I've read, though it's only been a few weeks since I've joined!  Congratulations on your reunion with Blacky! That is just wonderful news! It was a rollercoaster for me to read all about it but it seems your reunion was meant to be! Who has incredibly honest neighbors like that here?


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@howsefrau32: 
I am going to take care of him. He is over-cherished now LOL.. I am giving him some vitamins too that I brought from the vet. Today, he is moving more than yesterday, but surely not like before. He is sleeping a lot, and I read somewhere it is very normal. 
.
.
.

@Jetlaya67:
Thank you for your nice words and your concern. I am beyond happy!  
.
.
.

@Sameer: 
Obviously you have read the beginning of the thread and missed its continuation. They have joined two threads together because they are related. I have thankfully found my Blacky and he is asleep now in my flat!  Lucky me!! 
.
.
.

@Cat Owner Again: 
I ought to give the vet a visit this Thursday to neuter Blacky. I am very excited about it since all agreed it will lessen his tension. 
Surely I will not deprive him to see the outer world  (though there is something evil in me telling my brain to lock him ) hahaha (kidding). But this time, I shall be more careful. 
The vet told me he needs a few hours of rest, yet I will give him some days!  
.
.
.

@Brittybear:
Your adventure with Mystery is so touching. 
How compassionate your Mystery is!! and how determined you are!! 
Thank you for your enlightening comments. 
.
.
.

@Darkaine:
You see, Darkaine? I turned and turned and turned and decided to take everyone's advice. I am positive now (after two bitter experiences with lucky ends) about neutering. 
.
.
.

@10Cats2Dogs:
I can sense your happiness from here... and your dance echoes in my heart! 
Thank you a lot for sharing my delight and bliss with me. 
Hope you are always in a jolly mood .


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@TabbCatt:
Thank you very much for your encouraging comment. But I need to apologize for the typos and the grammatical mistakes I had in the post... I was writing out of happiness and did not notice any error... but now, reading your excerpt of my post, I noticed many :$

Thank you again for your precious opinion. 
Your visit made me happy!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

gurujad said:


> @TabbCatt:
> I need to apologize for the typos and the grammatical mistakes I had in the post... I was writing out of happiness and did not notice any error... but now, reading your excerpt of my post, I noticed many :$


Aww...I didn't post your excerpt to show the errors. I apologize if you felt that. We all make errors. In fact, I make a lot of mistakes whenever I write, and English is my first language! Lol. I reposted that portion because I loved reading that part the most. I could feel your emotions, the adrenaline pumping into your heart, with every mad dash you took to get to Blacky's side! It still thrills me to read it! :wink It's sort of like watching a movie, you know, the one with a very happy end...the best one!

Please keep us posted with more stories of the adventures of Blacky and neutering. He should really be renamed, "Blacky, the Luckiest cat"! Hope all goes well with everything tomorrow! :blackcat


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I felt the same way. I loved the way you described your emotion and the words made the picture in my mind.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@TabbCatt:
Dear friend, no grudge was taken ... for everyone knows that in the heat of the moment, words and letters would jumble and stumble!  ((and English is my Second Language))!!
.
.
.

@Cat Owner Again: 
Thank you my friend for your kind words. I believe that sometimes the incident itself speak about itself. There are stories no matter adorned stay dull.. and others whatever you used to describe them sound thrilling.


----------

